
Students: Hack on FOSS. Get Paid. - sh4na
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/Mar-30.html
======
Tycho
How good do you need to be to get accepted? Do they only want A students from
CS courses, sort of thing?

~~~
DarkShikari
IMO, Grades in courses are irrelevant in GSOC. As a mentor I don't even bother
looking at that sort of thing. I just see how well they do on the
qualification tasks we give out, how well the student interacts on IRC, and
whether there are any things that might interfere with an effective summer
(e.g. having another job at the same time, etc).

------
Palomides
semi-off-topic; does anyone here have experiences with GSoC they'd like to
share?

~~~
DarkShikari
I've mentored with x264 (for Videolan) for 3 years, this year going to be the
4th.

It's an absolutely amazing program and has led to an enormous amount of
success for our students so far. _Almost all_ of our successful students have
gone on to get real jobs (contract, part-time, or full-time) from their work
on x264. Most had absolutely no experience in anything they worked on before
they started.

Examples:

Holger Lubitz (2008): Got contract work from Avail Media and CoreCodec for his
amazing assembly code skills.

David Conrad (2009): Got hired by Apple due in large part to his multimedia
experience with x264 and ffmpeg.

Dylan Yudaken (2009): Used Summer of Code as a reference to get a software dev
job in Britain (he's from South Africa).

Oskar Arvidsson (2010): Now working part-time for CoreCodec to improve their
assembly code.

Simon Horlicks (2010): Getting paid by Avail Media to finish up his (huge)
2010 Summer of Code project.

Daniel Kang (Google Code-In, 2010): Won top-10 in GCI, got into MIT as a
result, and is probably going to get work from CoreCodec. Oh, and he's only
17.

Additionally, x264 has a dual-licensing program -- all successful students,
having contributed a large chunk to the codebase, get a share of the profits
(like any other major developer).

Here's our ideas page for this year: <http://wiki.videolan.org/SoC_x264_2011>

------
ddfall
A bit more detail about Google Summer of Code, including deadline info...
<http://h-online.com/-1216668>

------
rhizome
More clearly: Mono is accepting applications for paid summer internships.

~~~
daeken
Err, no. Google Summer of Code isn't really an internship. You just develop
for the project on something you're interested in (and your mentor approves),
and you and the mentoring project get paid in chunks over the summer (by
Google).

~~~
rhizome
Oh sorry. How does "Mono announces participation in SoC," strike you? It's
mundane any way you slice it, but of course I'm quibbling.

